# ASDA bands



## Xamllew

I watched Gameskeeper John's vid on the ASDA (supermarket exclusive to the UK) sold resistance bands, he made them sound really impressive, great speeds, cheap, and apparently long lasting. Just curious if anyone has tried them, because there isn't much info on them, it seems. Being an American I don't think there's any way for me to get them, ASDA doesnt ship internationally.


----------



## e~shot

Check here they have quality stuff and ships internationally too.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

UK guys like to make trades, hunt some forks and make a trade.


----------



## ash

Sanctuary or Sanctband is another brand with a reasonable reputation. They might be easier to find in Panama. I just got some to test out.


----------



## Crac

I think we have good reason to keep them to ourselves 

The colours are blue (heavy), red (medium) and yellow (light).

The product page is here:

http://direct.asda.com/Fit-4-Life-Stretch-Bands/000934035,default,pd.html

Thickness:

My thoughts are the thicknesses are lies! I will micrometer them at some point but for now my callipers are getting 0.5mm, 0.4mm and 0.3mm. Measuring Theraband gold and Fit4life blue back to back: I measure the gold, slide the sample out and offered the blue up to the gap. Blue doesn't touch one side. Blue is supposed to be thicker than gold!

Stretch:

Does it stretch? (90cm-15cm)/15cm = 5, I think that is pretty good. Obviously I could wring its neck further, but I can find the tears before it's too late.

Speed:

I have nothing to measure speed with... But I think its fast enough.

Through and through a dry can using an M8 hex nut.

Through and split a wet can again M8 hex nut. (Just a small crack...).

Through the base of a dry can... also an M8. (Weak can + cutting edge)

All tested around 10'C in the rain, quick draw instinctive shooting.

My sizes:

Single layer per fork. 30mm at fork, 20mm at pouch. 17cm cut-length, 14cm installed-length. Drawn to 85cm.

The draw force seemed pretty low, the pouch was 16mm X 130mm X 0.8mm leather.

"40mm yellow" is another nice setup... I see no gain in super speed, just a good set is fairly quick and seems to last.

Band life:

I'm really pleased, it certainly isn't worse.

Price:

And this is what torpedoes Theraband...

Even if I were to buy the 50 yard roll of gold... It's still cheaper to buy the twin-packs.


----------



## GHT

Hi Xamllew, I live in uk and have some asda bands, but I am into dankung tubing at the moment, so if you want I can send you some asda stuff, get in touch if your interested.


----------



## GHT

Hello Xamllew,i would be very interested to hear your opinions on the bands, and what dimension cuts are working best for you.


----------



## Xamllew

Oops, I didn't even think of posting my results with these bands in this thread. Anyway, so far I've only tried 3 different dimensions of bands and only shooting with clay balls roughly 10mm - 12.5mm in size which are probably too light to get optimal speed.

My first bands were the heavy rubber, 22mm at the fork and 11mm at the pouch and 8 inches long for butterfly shooting, these are the ones Torsten recommends. They are very snappy with ~10mm clay, but of course are very sensitive to any more weight, I suspect that they would perform best with 6mm steel.

My second bandset was the same dimensions but with the medium rubber, this set seemed to perform just as well as the last but with almost no draw-weight which made it really fun and easy to shoot butterfly, this set is probably my favorite for accurate plinking, sends small stones almost effortlessly through a can,

Third set was with the heavy rubber, 30mm untapered and butterfly, for max power. This is my second favorite so far, the bands last much longer untapered and speed doesnt seem to be effected much at all, I think this set would sling .50 cal lead at around 250fps, as I've been shooting granite rocks twice that size at various distances over 30m.

Band life seems fair with these, the heavy bands last a tad longer than the mediums. They don't have the durability I was expecting after watching Jon's video on them. They seem to be on par with theraband in that area. One thing I've noticed with this rubber that I havent seen before is that when the rubber finally starts to rip, it tends to rip lengthwise down the rubber, to me this is kind of a negative because it means that the bands often cant be salvaged because the rip extends too far down the length, the rip usually stops after a few cm though. Not a big deal.

By the way, GHT, your item is finally on its way to you, expect it sometime next week.


----------



## GHT

Xamllew, thanks for taking the time to share your results, I too found band life a lil shorter, but when prices are compared I think its acceptable, if you run out and want to continue using it, pm me bro, looking forward to seeing the postman now, nice one buddy, take care.


----------



## Crac

I've managed to borrow a pair of micrometers: metric and imperial, the conversion is shown in brackets.

TBG

G 28/1000" (0.711mm) and 0.71mm

B 21/1000" (0.533mm) and 0.55mm

R 20/1000" (0.508mm) and 0.49mm

Y 14/1000" (0.356mm) and 0.34mm

Both sizes are fairly close, remembering this is soft latex. The samples measured were drawn from pre-cut stock intended to give a representative figure.

The published sizes are: 0.55mm, 0.5mm and 0.35mm, I feel it is "close enough".


----------



## HarryBee

I am currently using some Asda bands, the blue ones, straight 1 inch cut. In spite of drawing to near maximum, they just keep on lasting !


----------



## eggy22

isnt Asda now owned by Walmart ?

if so walmart is American and they might stock the same stuff over the pond.


----------



## Crac

eggy22 said:


> isnt Asda now owned by Walmart ?
> 
> if so walmart is American and they might stock the same stuff over the pond.


Shhhhh :neener: :rofl:

Don't tell them our secrets.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Someone sent me some blue asda band and TBH I found it pants single bands felt like knicker elastic and five bands aside was faff,perhaps what I was sent was not asda bands..who knows.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Tube_Shooter said:


> Someone sent me some blue asda band and TBH I found it pants single bands felt like knicker elastic and five bands aside was faff,perhaps what I was sent was not asda bands..who knows.


Well then my fears were confirmed today thanks to Crac a few days ago he said he'd send me some set to try.Well a package arrived today not with a few set as expected but a whole set of yellow red and blue and enough rubber bands to either try chains or use for ties,wow thanks Crac I did not expect so much man.Anyway the blue I was sent as ASDA bands before cant be because it was paper thin the blue Crac kindly sent is much thicker,I have not made any sets yet as I just got it but I can already see its quality latex and I know its going to work I think my faith in ASDA bands is restored thanks to Crac 

Thanks Crac your generosity is really appreciated


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Hey Crac I've been shooting the blue today and oh man what a difference to the blue I had been sent as ASDA bands,I'm loving it mate,just for targets I'm using 1" x 9" before trying drawn 42" + and they rock just right for target practice and plenty of speed to boot.

Now I'm thinking I must have been ripped of before that or they did not want me to try the real thing,I wonder!! Lol


----------



## Crac

Cover picture, this is what the box looks like.


----------



## eggy22

Very nice gesture of Crac to send the bands.


----------

